# Boat Mount Led Lights



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

24- 5 watt ultra bright white LED's
Adjustable depth
Adjustable direction
15' Power cord
Requires PVC bracket for mounting

Now in stock!!

Stop By & Check Them Out

Castaway Bait & Tackle 
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

How much??


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

They are $149.99


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Light hooked up on a 25% Battery


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

What kind of LEDs? How many lumens?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

TightLines172 said:


> What kind of LEDs? How many lumens?


Do not know the Brand, was told they were 600 Lumens. We have sold a few and gotten great reviews. Hope this helps.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Are these to be used above or below water ?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Either Or


----------

